# Pepper came home.



## minimule (Jun 18, 2010)

I always geld my mule foals before they go to new homes. This one time I didn't and I never will again. He wasn't quite dropped and his new people wanted to take him home. OK. They didn't live far away and I could keep an eye on him. I kept encouraging them to geld him but every time there was something that prevented it from happening. Now that he is 2, they called me and said "come get him"!. He still isn't gelded and they brought in a mare and stalled her next to Pep. Talk about setting off a bomb. He now believes he is a stud (technically he is). He started attacking full size horses with a vengence. They're lucky no one got seriously hurt or killed. Now I get to deal with my mistake and poor Pepper has to go through all this.

He is very studdy, big cheeks, tight neck, and gives a whole new meaning to "tripod"










. Anyway, we have an appointment on July 1 to have him gelded. I still love this guy and inspite of all his confusion, he is still an extremely sweet and lovable boy. I'd love to keep him (and just might do it!) but hubby would rather I didn't. He will stay here to recuperate from surgery and to live with mares and mules to teach him respect and manners again.

This boy is awesome, all 30" of him!

Pep as a baby,






and Pep now as a studdy 2 yr old. Look at those cheeks!


----------



## chandab (Jun 18, 2010)

I remember when Pepper was just a foal, he was so cute. He's pretty sharp looking boy now, even with his "fat" cheeks. I'm sure once he's gelded and reminded of his manners (by both human and equine teachers), he'll once again be the sweet boy he was destined to be. Looks like he was fed well and cared for.


----------



## Cavallini Farms (Jun 18, 2010)

He is a good looking kid, he's going to feel so much happier when he's a nice, calm gelding.


----------



## minimule (Jun 18, 2010)

He was well cared for they just didn't understand mules. He's a healthy boy and was very much loved and is now missed but they knew they didn't have what he needed.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 19, 2010)

He looks nice,



and if anyone will understand him it will be YOU. It always surprisies me how many people buy donkeys/mules/hinnys and think they are trained with and worked just like a horse. It would help so much if all new perspective owners would do research before buying, it sure would save alot of headaches, and they would find out just how easy donks, train if going about it the right way. I think Pepper is going to be just fine...he's in good hands!





Corinne


----------

